

OpenBSD 5.7 Released - jakobdabo
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=143043178115828

======
privong
There was some conversation on this release announcement a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9467990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9467990)

